# Cricketgraph III



## numsix (17 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir, 

Voila mon probleme. J'ai des vieilles données enregistrées sous le format cricketgraph III que je dois  utiliser. Je sais que CA-cricketgraph III est un abandonware et je ne trouve aucun site le proposant en telechargement ou meme en vente. J'ai essaye de l'ouvrtir avec Deltagraph, mais rien n'y fait. Est que l'un d'entre vous pourrait m'aider ? J'ai encore un vieil imac ppc sur lequel je peux faire tourner os 9, il ne me manque plus que le logiciel, ...


Merci d'avance


----------



## DrFatalis (17 Septembre 2007)

Il me semblait que cricket graph se trouvait sur
http://www.grenier-du-mac.net/objet.htm 
mais ce sotn d'autres produits CA.
J'ai criscket graph, mais sur d'anciennes disquettes. Je l'ai peut être sur un CDRom pour mon imac DV400. Me contacter en MP...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2007)

C'est une version 2.1 qu'il y a sur le grenier du Mac !

Le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant, j'ai encore la possibilit&#233;, via mes "SuperDisk" de faire des "images disques" de disquettes, et de les graver sur CD, si Dr Fatalis ne retrouvait pas de CD (MP aussi)


----------



## numsix (18 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est une version 2.1 qu'il y a sur le grenier du Mac !



Oui, de plus c'est cricket present 2.1, et non cricketgraph III.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le cas échéant, j'ai encore la possibilité, via mes "SuperDisk" de faire des "images disques" de disquettes, et de les graver sur CD, si Dr Fatalis ne retrouvait pas de CD (MP aussi)



Ce serait génial. MP envoyé.


----------



## valid (18 Novembre 2007)

Si ce n'est pas trop tard,
J'ai une version cricketgraph 3  sur disquettes au labo. J'ai aussi la version 2 sur ce mac. Je peux essayer de faire une image disque si cela vous est utile.
Mais il faut pouvoir lancer OS 9.


----------



## numsix (18 Novembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup. Mais quelqu'un a deja eu la gentilesse de me l'envoyer. 

Mais merci encore, .....


----------



## gbarnga (15 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je recherche aussi maintenant ce soft pour pouvoir ouvrir de vieux fichiers et les retravailler correctement
Merci si quelqu'un à une idée où le trouver


----------

